# mod_perl unter Suse 10.3 mit Plesk 8.4



## distanzcheck (21. Jan. 2009)

Hallo, ich hoffe ich Poste hier im richtigen Forum.
Ich möchte gerne mod_perl unter Suse 10.3 mit Apache 2 und Plesk 8.4 zum laufen bekommen.
So habe ich es einmal vor geraumer Zeit bei Suse 9.0 mit Confixx gemacht.

```
# Taken from [URL]http://perl.apache.org/docs/2.0/user/handlers/server.html#Startup_File[/URL]
  if ( ! $ENV{MOD_PERL}) { die "GATEWAY_INTERFACE not Perl!"; }
  use lib qw(/srv/www/perl-lib);
  # enable if the mod_perl 1.0 compatibility is needed
  use Apache2::compat ();
  # preload all mp2 modules
  # use ModPerl::MethodLookup;
  # ModPerl::MethodLookup::preload_all_modules();
  use ModPerl::Util (); #for CORE::GLOBAL::exit
  use Apache2::RequestRec ();
  use Apache2::RequestIO ();
  use Apache2::RequestUtil ();
  use Apache2::ServerRec ();
  use Apache2::ServerUtil ();
  use Apache2::Connection ();
  use Apache2::Log ();
  use APR::Table ();
  use ModPerl::Registry ();
  use Apache2::Const -compile => ':common';
  use APR::Const -compile => ':common';
  1;
```
und dies in die vhost der Domain:

```
<VirtualHost meineip.de:80>
ServerName hostname.de
ServerAlias web1.hostname.de 
DocumentRoot /srv/www/htdocs/web1/html/
SuexecUserGroup web1 ftp
ScriptAlias /perl/ /srv/www/htdocs/web1/html/cgi-bin/
</VirtualHost>
```
Leider klappt das so nicht mehr unter Suse 10.3.
Dies ist die perl startup-pl

```
# Taken from [URL]http://perl.apache.org/docs/2.0/user/handlers/server.html#Startup_File[/URL]
  if ( ! $ENV{MOD_PERL}) { die "GATEWAY_INTERFACE not Perl!"; }
  use lib qw(/srv/www/perl-lib);
  # enable if the mod_perl 1.0 compatibility is needed
  use Apache2::compat ();
  # preload all mp2 modules
  # use ModPerl::MethodLookup;
  # ModPerl::MethodLookup::preload_all_modules();
  use ModPerl::Util (); #for CORE::GLOBAL::exit
  use Apache2::RequestRec ();
  use Apache2::RequestIO ();
  use Apache2::RequestUtil ();
  use Apache2::ServerRec ();
  use Apache2::ServerUtil ();
  use Apache2::Connection ();
  use Apache2::Log ();
  use APR::Table ();
  use ModPerl::Registry ();
  use Apache2::Const -compile => ':common';
  use APR::Const -compile => ':common';
  1;
```
Was muss ich nun noch in die vhost.conf der domain bei Plesk eintragen ?
Bei Confixx unter httpd-spezial habe ich einfach für die domain ScriptAlias /perl/ /srv/www/htdocs/##user##/html/cgi-bin/ geschrieben.
Danach denke ich ein 
	
	



```
/usr/local/psa/admin/sbin/websrvmng --reconfigure-vhost --vhost-name=domain.de
```
und ein Apache restart. Liege ich da einigermaßen richtig ?
Bei suse 9,0 war es so das wenn ich ein schript aufgerufen habe mit http://www.domain.de/perl/test.pl es in mod_perl lief obwohl es in cgi-bin lag
hat man es hingegen mit cgi-bin/test.pl aufgerufen lief es in normalen perl
Hoffe Ihr habe da eine Idee. 
lg Dirk


----------

